

Ideas are Worth Nothing - KevenDones
http://kevendones.posterous.com/ideas-are-worth-nothing

======
KevenDones
@jamesbritt I understand your point, but 37 Signal's was an already establish
business bringing in some type of revenue from their products. Once you have a
successful product that is selling people are going to copy your idea and
revenue model no matter what. It's simply the sad truth. Your job as an
entrepreneur is to create a barrier to entry, the harder the entry point the
least you have to worry about it.

------
jasonlbaptiste
im so fucking sick of the "ideas are worth nothing, execution is everything"
meme. execution on a poor idea is just as "worthless".

~~~
jamesbritt
Contrast this mantra with the periodic stories of people stealing other sites,
business process, and, well, ideas.

For example, when HuddleChat, a knock-off of 37 Signal's Campfire, was
released, there was a bit of a frenzy. Someone copied all the ideas in the
app, and apparently those ideas were worth something.

Simple, high-level, abstract ideas may have lower value; detailed ideas, ideas
about execution and presentation have more value. At some point, they are
worth protecting.

